# My Home theater in a box shows green dots when upscaling to 1080p via hdmi help?



## jankee22 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok i have a 47 inch lcd from vizio (GV47LF) and it was working fine on all the inputs or ports i had used to the moment like rca(yellow), component , but after a year i bought a ps3 amd tried to connect it via hdmi . i wantes to use it as a blu ray player but when i did this and went to the hdmi source on the tv it was displaying a lot of tiny green dots and like every 3 seconds the screen goes fully black then the dots again. Soo.. i thought well maybe the cable i bought has problems . Then i bought 2 cable mores and the same problem. I realized maybe it was the system (ps3) but after that i told my self well lets try with other thing and i connected my home theater in a box which upscales to 1080p via hdmi and the same probelm soo i think and im pretty sure the problem is my tv. Can anyone help me with this problem? 

Here are some pictures:

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/c...23-09_1619.jpg

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/...ve a video if u want to plizz i need help !!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It probably is the PS3. You have to go into its menus and tell it to output via the hdmi port and (I think) what resolution you want (1920 x 1080)


----------

